# Installing A Quickie Flush On A 28 Bhs



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, I think that it is time to do the nasty, drill a large hole in our black tank.







After hearing (mostly) good reviews about the Quickie Flush, itâ€™s time to add it to our 28 BHS. I am enlisting my fellow 28 BHS owners for assistance. I have not yet removed the dreaded belly cover, but due to the location of the sanitary collection device, I will assume that the black tank is the rear tank. Yes, I know what can happen when you assume, but I think that I got that one correct. Where are the tank sensors located, on the front side of the tank, between the black and gray tanks? Where did you install your Quickie Flush, on the backside of the tank? Did you install the hose connection fitting to the frame near the clean out pipe or did you drill a hole in the thin aluminum skirting?









Chris


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You won't regret doing the QF
As for the location of the QF it depends on where you would like to have it spray 
Everyone has their own choice area to mount it
Mounting the water connection on the skirting is a wise choice I did it and no more
reaching underneath to hook it up

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not a fun mod, but one you'll appreciate every time you pull into a dump station.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

for my model year, the black tank is the rear tank. the sensors are in the middle (left to right) on the front end of the tank (towards your TV). the only place I had room to mount the QF was on the front. the connection to the dump pipe is in the middle of the tank also, so i basically had to move the QF off to the (passenger) side of that. not an ideal placement as i'm not sure the whole tank is getting sprayed. there wasn't enough room between the frame of the TT and the black tank to mount it on the back or sides. I thought about using 2 QF's, one on each side (passenger and driver side) of the dump valve, and splice a hose together to run both of them at the same time. still might get around to that mod. for now, one has worked OK. sensors still act up from time to time, but definately better with the QF.

good luck with the installation.

scott


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> Well, I think that it is time to do the nasty, drill a large hole in our black tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chris, I to put a QF in our 28bhs. I feel your pain when emptying the black tank. I put the QF between the black and grey tanks. Here are some tips: There is an small "I" beam running across the black tank that bolts into the main frame of the Outback. This "I" beam is support for the black tank. If you remove this during your install you can get your QF above the the full senser indicator. This also gets you 2 inches from the top of the tank. Tip 2: I know that it is a one way valve on the QF ( no backwash) Just in case zap strap the hose higher than the black tank, this way it can't backwash. Tip 3: Once you remove the screws from the underbelly run a screwdriver across the the belly to break the seal, don't use a knife. Tip 4: The propane line will be in your way, I just removed the screws back to the axles. I hope this helps you out

Good Luck,

Strikey Mikey


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Chris,

Did it on my 2004 28BHS.

Some lessons learned from mine,

I installed in the back of the tank so that it shot at the sensors, not worth the effort to do this, since I don't even use the tank sensor panel anymore.

It is more accessible to install between the grey and black tanks, that is probably where I would put it if doing again.

The sensors are in between the two tanks. I would start removing the cover from the driver's side, the other side is a pain because of the gas line.

good luck

kevin

This shows the grey tank to left, black to right, the wires go to the sensors.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

That is some serious wiring under your tt....did you convert your furnance from propane to corn?









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LOL


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for all of the great input. I think that I will shoot for next weekend for the install.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I felt that the easiest location was on the driver's side facing the dump handles and is where I put mine:










From this location it can and does hit the sensors and works fine. I didn't have any trouble at all with the gas line. After removing the rear stabilizers I folded the belly cover forward until the tank was exposed. It went far enough to do the job without messing with the gas line.

Good Luck


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jim, The step ladder looks like its mounted to the side of the trailer, a little low tho


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Jim, The step ladder looks like its mounted to the side of the trailer, a little low tho


Confession time..........

I know I have seen Jim's photo a few other times. I always wondered how he got that laddder mounted under there.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Boy, you guys don't miss a thing! Well, ya never know when you might want to do a quick roof wash in the camground


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Jim, thanks for your advise. I was hoping that I wouldnâ€™t have to take much of the belly cover off. When you reinstalled the belly cover, did you seal / glue it back up along with screwing it?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nope. Just screwed it back up there and it's holding fine. However, if I did it again I would probably seal it up with something just for bugs, etc...

Peeling the belly cover open is really not a big deal and was easy on our model. If you look in my picture you can see that the black tank handle/rod is still intatct and didn't need to be disturbed. I just rolled it open to right there. When I sealed it back up I used a box knife to cut a flap where the cover goes over the water line.

Also, being on concrete and laying on a creeper was a good thing too


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

When I did mine I also made a bracket for the tank dump valve handle rod, basically a piece of galvanized angle iron attached to the frame with a hole drilled in it that the rod passes through, then reinstall the plastic handle. Makes the dump valve pull handle rod much more sturdy. I have one for the grey tank, just not installed yet.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I installed QFs on both tanks this past Spring and it was really pretty simple. I am fortunate enough to have a driveway with a pretty steep dropoff at the end so I just backed the trailer until the tires were at the back of the concrete. The tanks were then about three feet above the ground. I only dropped the cover aft of the tires. One note is that you have to drop the stabilizer jacks in order to drop the belly cover but that is still pretty simple. I recommend you use a drill driver of some sort with a fully charged battery or a corded drill with driver attachment. Carry a plastic bucket to put the screw fasteners in. I mounted my QFs in the center between the two tanks so they more-or-less face each other. Drill the holes as high as you feel like you can get a good seal so below the curve at the top of the tank. Be accurate but generous with the sealant. I still have not permanently mounted the water connections but have them screwed into temporary locations.

I love the QFs. I use a clear drain extender so I get to see all the gunk go by as I clean the tanks. I am always amazed at how much comes out.

Reverie


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for all of the tips and hints. I am going to order a QF tonight with hopes of having time to install it before our next trip.

Chris


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

I installed mine just like Jim (Thanks for the pics Jim I would have still been wondering how to do it). I took a quarter put double sided tape on it stuck it on the side of the tank traced around it with a red sharpy and then cut the hole with a 90 degree dremel (gave me the right size hole). I only took out the screws of the belly from the dump handle back and three at the rear. It came down enough to reach in and work. Took about 1.5 hours total.


----------

